
Reflections: The ecosystem is moving - ashitlerferad
http://www.whispersystems.org/blog/the-ecosystem-is-moving/
======
knevik
Do we really want to support an ecosystem that relies on an identifier so
easily controlled and identifiable as a phone number? Building systems around
legacy systems such as PSTN, and newer proprietary ones such as Gapps may be
in Moxie's words, "almost a sure recipe for a successful consumer product",
but it also increases the number of actors you need to trust therefore making
security more complex.

[0][http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/05/10/ss7_mobile_chat_hack...](http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/05/10/ss7_mobile_chat_hack/)
[1][https://www.bellingcat.com/news/2016/04/30/russia-
telegram-h...](https://www.bellingcat.com/news/2016/04/30/russia-telegram-
hack/)

